# Alternative track to Kato Unitrack that's good for beginner?



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I would like to build simple inglenook shelf layout. I have used Kato Unitrack in the past for my first layout. While I like the plug and play aspect, I am not too crazy about the track's look (especially the roadbed). Is there another beginner friendly track that I could use instead of Kato Unitrack. Something that would not have the built in roadbed? What I am most interested in is built-in power routing in the turnouts for simpler wiring.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Good luck, but I don't think one could do any better than with Kato. The road bed will look about the same in all manufacturers.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

For the inglenook layout I was actually thinking of skipping the roadbed and to lay the truck directly on the "ground".


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So if you're saying "Like Kato, but without the roadbed", you're looking for standard sectional track, unless I'm missing something.

Use Atlas sectional track and Peco turnouts, which are power routing.

That said, the roadbed creates a more prototypical profile, which is why most modelers use it, and you really ought to take a look at flex track. It's really not that hard to use.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track types*



drabina said:


> I would like to build simple inglenook shelf layout. I have used Kato Unitrack in the past for my first layout. While I like the plug and play aspect, I am not too crazy about the track's look (especially the roadbed). Is there another beginner friendly track that I could use instead of Kato Unitrack. Something that would not have the built in roadbed? What I am most interested in is built-in power routing in the turnouts for simpler wiring.


 drabina;

I second CTValley's advice. Besides roadbed track, the other track types available are sectional track, and flex track. If you want to simply, and perhaps temporarily, plug various track arrangements together; then use sectional track. If, however, you are planning a permanent layout, with the track fastened down, I'd recommend using flex track. 
I also second the recommendation of Peco turnouts. They are not only power routing, but also rugged and reliable. They also have a built-in spring which allow them to be used without a switch machine, provided the turnouts are within easy reach. If you have turnouts which you can't reach easily, Peco makes a twin-coil switch machine which fits onto their turnouts.

Since you're new, You may want to click on this link to get more information on track, and other topics for beginner's. Also check out the forum's "Beginner's Q&A" section.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The inherent problem with sectional track is that you are limited to the geometry of the available pieces. I have seen many beginners get all hung up because they can't quite make something go together using the available pieces, or to fudge the available shapes, creating jogs and kinks in their trackwork that inevitably leads to problems.

Enter flex track. If you can conceive it, you can shape flex track to match it. You still have to worry about S-curves, jogs, and too tight radii on your curves, but at least you don't run into that "if only this piece were 1-1/2" longer" or "I just need a 19-1/2" diameter curve" issue.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Sectional track is very convenient for easy construction and evolving track plan modifications. Atlas sectional track is a good possibility. Of course it doesn't lock together like roadbed track so use some track nails to hold it in place and be sure the rail joiners fit tight. I can see how the roadbed track looks too built-up for tracks on a switching layout.

As already mentioned, Peco turnouts are convenient for their power-routing feature and built-in hand-throw mechanism. Just be aware of how to wire them properly: power feeds to the track should be ahead of switch points, not behind frogs.

You can use track planning software like SCARM or AnyRail to figure out sectional track plans that require little or no "custom cutting" and which maintain good track geometry with uniform curves and no kinks. Atlas N-gauge 19" radius curves make good easements for their sharper sectional track curves. Flex-track has its place, too.

SCARM and AnyRail have free versions of their software that are good for designing smaller layouts with a limited number of track pieces - 100 pieces with SCARM and 50 pieces with the AnyRail free version. Some people find the software cumbersome to learn, others prefer to plan out good track geometry with computer accuracy before fitting tracks together. I've found it possible to design fairly complex track plans with sectional track, with little or no cutting required.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

For this small inglenook layout I am actually going to use sectional track.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Basic N-scale Inglenook in minimum size:


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

Yep, for an Inglenook there's no harm in using sectional track (unless you have unusually specific constraints in mind for the positioning of individual tracks and surrounding scenery).

There aren't any closed loops or branches that rejoin with one other, so you don't have to worry about jogs and kinks caused by 'forcing' sectional track to connect.

As always with sectional track, one does still have to take care to ensure good electrical contact between all the pieces. (Consider the long "mainline" across the top of Ace's diagram. With sectional track, there are eleven pieces of track, with ten joints between them. Using flex track instead, it's three pieces - two long stretches of flex track plus the switch - with only two joints. And it's easy to have feeders wired to each individual piece of track.)


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, you guys got me thinking. I do have some old Bachmann turnouts and some flex track which I could use to build this layout. I am just not sure if the ancient track (probably about 30 years old) is any good. Though this would cost me almost nothing since I have all the parts.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

I often use old track for projects because it's basically free, I already have it. Just clean up the rail tops with very fine sandpaper like #600 if necessary. Make sure the rail ends are clean and shiny where the rail joiners go to ensure good continuity. Soldering rail joints ensures good continuity but isn't really necessary on smaller layouts if you fit the joiners tight onto shiny clean surfaces. Soldering is advisable if you want to paint the rails for a weathered look.

Old turnouts may have continuity problems due to oxidized connections. These can usually be fixed if you don't mind troubleshooting and repair work. Test them out with actual trains before installing them into a layout. I'm not familiar with Bachmann turnouts for N scale; I have mostly Atlas and Kato N turnouts.

I have a variety of old track and turnouts in N, HO, S and O layouts which is anywhere from 30 to 80 years old. It still works fine; the main thing is to clean it up enough to ensure good electrical continuity.

If your old track has loose rails or brittle ties that break easily, replace it.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I have checked yesterday and the old Bachmann turnouts have frog that's almost entirely made out of plastic on one side. A small switcher will not be able to go thru it without loosing power. I may be able to reuse the flex track if I can figure out what code it is so I can find matching Peco turnouts.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

The older N scale tracks were all code 80. Sectional track with the smaller rail sizes wasn't available until years later. Older trains with larger flanges won't like the smaller rails. 

All of my N-scale tracks are from before 1986 and they are code 80 - Atlas, Kato, Bachmann, Rapido. I think code 80 is still the most commonly used size for prefab N-scale track? It doesn't look so conspicuously oversize if you paint the sides of the rails.

I've used bunches of Atlas N-scale turnouts and they have plastic frogs which are likely to be an issue for smaller locos with less than 8-wheel pickup. Kato and Peco N-scale turnouts are excellent with metal rails throughout.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Atlas Tru Track I think it called. But a variety of available Track used to be the problem. Don’t know what the supply looks like these days. Bachman Easy ZZZ Track I’ve never liked; just too fake for my taste. Works okay I must admit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

